# Fortnite



## Willy Wonka (14 Giugno 2018)

Ci gioca qualcuno?


----------



## numero 3 (14 Giugno 2018)

Mio figlio ogni momento libero della giornata, mia figlia un po' meno.
A me annoia un po'.


----------



## Hellscream (14 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ci gioca qualcuno?



Ieri ci giocava Valentina Nappi


----------



## vannu994 (14 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ci gioca qualcuno?



Io qualche volta, ma non sono un patito


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Giugno 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ieri ci giocava Valentina Nappi



Anche io ci giocherei..con Valentina Nappi...


----------



## Hellscream (14 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Anche io ci giocherei..con Valentina Nappi...



A chi lo dici


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Giugno 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ieri ci giocava Valentina Nappi



Con il joystick o l'intera tastiera del PC?


----------



## Raryof (14 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Con il joystick o l'intera tastiera del PC?



Mouse stranamente di forma fallica.


----------



## Butcher (18 Giugno 2018)

Qualcuno su PS4?


----------



## Stex (18 Giugno 2018)

scaricato ma non lo trovo eccezionale, forse perché gioco cosi tanto per fare...


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ci gioca qualcuno?



Provato: pessimo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Luglio 2018)

Fortnite va giocato con un gruppo di amici. Con la giusta compagnia fa scassare dalle risate.


----------



## Moffus98 (10 Luglio 2018)

Non l'ho neanche provato: preferisco di gran lunga PUBG. E' molto più tattico e più realistico. Fortnite è un gioco per bambini.


----------



## Butcher (10 Luglio 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Fortnite va giocato con un gruppo di amici. Con la giusta compagnia fa scassare dalle risate.



Concordo


----------

